# POONA (Great Sandy Strait - SEQ) Saturday 11th November



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That sounds interesting guys, but don't think I'll be able to make it. Be sure to pack plenty of rid or bushmans, some good swamp country up there, hope you have fun and get some good fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross with Cressbrook the following w/e will pass on the outing but good luck a pommie couple I know lived there for a while and got good fishing at Poona, if I can get any info I'll PM you.

The new avatar has me puzzled looks like a china bedpan under a rod...am I close :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys, I've driven past poona Creek and a couple of others and allways wanted to go back & drag a lure round.

Had a rec paddle in nearby Big Tuann Creek last year and it looked real fishy too. plenty of options in the area and really looking forward to this.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross check PMs..yaker and hairymick are on the money :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys, i can't find my copy of beacon to beacon and can't get into town to get another one. Is there any chance somone could scan the map 31 and post it please.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf7CHe0AACLfgAASUIWoAoCiFAo/7/6gMAC20GqbUyMTIGgDQBoCKepsk0DQ0DQBpo0Bpopk00npqaGJoaDR6jQQBLEA5DV/OXA37c7qA0pFgggzj8IoCU6AEFPaZA6bQMO+eNUcGTAWB2RHvVC9BSpRcRMnAahgyUetplBZBTh2E9MSIBeDYqWzAQPVBGhHcwkD3iPVpGlNsqC8sFK5Ms0fjaFmVt3DJq4PS3SkhGVD+vsiYwrB3wucHglFLpVbDZWfwuz4/xdyRThQkP7CHe0=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSUmgO4AAAvbgAASQIUgIBAALnPegCAAVFNANGgGhoNRqZpqaPJG1NqExUnzhIXqqRIzDUBT7XC7+Lk3ZnOLWH1CEkHpAZG4ldapLCIJL4u5IpwoSBKTQHcA


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Red,

Thats the one, thanks mate.  even though I have lived here off and on since 1982, I still get confused between Tuann, boonooroo & Poona.  good looking lizard country hey.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Yep map 19 is an earlier version of current map 31.
> 
> It looks as though the ramp is approximately 1.5 Km East-Sou'east of the lightning strike.
> 
> ...


sounds like something to be careful of...


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

:shock: What is the significance of the lightning strikes.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSojr14AAChfgAASUKHhGoEoFAq///6gMADG0IjKj9DVAPUMhpvUNIG9UMRJjJANABoAAAGqn7UmJpim1HqNMjRpoA0yPAOYCEHU8dWWpmIfZY/sckPRI9KC+MiRGY/711Kjtlvy7dw8hBb/WE171ayB1vSh0KGAjZG6dnK9TAspR7FIZwxDUJwuqCvhVQDXjU07Ko86IX5MArkO+i25S1ORUb9sxwVktlbzDxGFZ/CA/JSELQIEEtoSZYkEanV9pcbVcB7Rd+R4QPL3Zz3KvEkDARngtfS0w4lcwiI6yS1sYEgoClDEupbOgaBFDqbENMO3B/8XckU4UJAqI69e


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

ROFL bloody classic :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, now that's just nasty Ross.


----------

